# Schools



## Kmb (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi we’ve previously lived in Dubai for a few years when the kids first started schooling so the move with kids at 3 and 5 was easy. I’m just wondering if any other expats moved with kids now in senior years. Have one about to start high school and another will enter year 11 next year here in Australia. Wondering if any other Australians have made the move to Abu Dhabi with kids in high school. Seems way to risky now. Thanks for any advice.


----------

